# Finished this one and delivered . White sb843. It will be getting a new chronar



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Awesome bro and I'm sure glad you're wearing shorts.....lol
Nice smooth finish and those wraps look good! Cool effect with the marbling as well... Is that an MHX blank?


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Great marble work. Everything's nice and clean. Great job!


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Like the marbling on that one.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

another great looking build Chris....


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks all!

Skiff.... Its a batson from Lance.. sp843


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag

Nice work!!!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Beautiful marble job. Mine look like blobs. Did you use SAP and what is SAP?


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys. 
Ellis... Yes I used the sap from Bullard. What it is????? I don't know but it's amazing. I will make your colors/ finish like rubber almost immediately. It's white with a soft buttery texture to it. If you have seen the video you need to check it out.


----------



## Louarn (Jul 26, 2013)

Great effect with the movement and colors on the marbling.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

NICE job! You're going above and beyond w/ that marble!


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Well done Chris. The white blank makes things interesting, I need to build one.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Sweet build bud


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Great job! I love white rods. CF?


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks Tman. I want to buy the video but don't know if FTU sells it. I will ask Terry and if not I will order it from Acid Rod. I have to also find out if FTU carries the SAP.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

ellisredfish said:


> Thanks Tman. I want to buy the video but don't know if FTU sells it. I will ask Terry and if not I will order it from Acid Rod. I have to also find out if FTU carries the SAP.


Ellis you are welcome to come out anytime and I can show you what Ive learned, borrow my video (save you some money!) and swap some stories.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

ComeFrom? said:


> Great job! I love white rods. CF?


Thanks! Im really digging what blanks as well! CF??????? hmmmm help me???? lol


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

2400tman said:


> Thanks! Im really digging what blanks as well! CF??????? hmmmm help me???? lol


For example, none other than my favorite all time rod from back in the day, the Shakespeare Wonderods. I just received a spinner yesterday I found on eBay. $41.00 w/shipping.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

2400tman said:


> Thanks! Im really digging what blanks as well! CF??????? hmmmm help me???? lol


Well that was a f*** up on my part. Must have been another senior moment......... What should have been white and I didn't look at your handle.....ComeFrom?=CF?.........ha.....daaaaaa.....lmao


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks for the invite Tman. I will certainly keep that in mind.


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

2400tman said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> Skiff.... Its a batson from Lance.. sp843


I have been away for awhile and I need a white rod for a friend. Is there somewhere in Houston or on web to order if its easy to have it shipped. I usually buy everything from FTU and have not seen any white blanks there. Nice build btw looks sharp!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

FOUL HOOKED said:


> I have been away for awhile and I need a white rod for a friend. Is there somewhere in Houston or on web to order if its easy to have it shipped. I usually buy everything from FTU and have not seen any white blanks there. Nice build btw looks sharp!


Lance at swampland has them and a good price, fast as well. This one is a sp843


----------



## pats (Jul 20, 2013)

It looks good and different good job


----------

